# Serviced Apartments



## TheHawk (Jan 30, 2014)

Can anyone recommend any good serviced apartments around Wan Chai, Causeway Bay, Tin Hau, etc? Currently paying $17.5k a month for a studio apartment and would like to find somewhere cheaper if possible.


----------

